# Health problems caused by IVF



## loophole (Apr 2, 2014)

Do you know any women who have  experienced health issues as a result of undergoing IVF?

I am writing a sensitive health feature for a national newspaper about the possible health complications such as blood clots, which can arise as a result of having IVF treatment. This ties in with research which suggests taking a milder approach to fertility treatment - ie using fewer drugs - may now be the way forward for successful treatment.

I`d like to speak to women who may have had a health issue which arose as a direct result of IVF. This would involve a short telephone interview and photograph. A fee is payable on publication.

All enquiries dealt with in confidence. To find out more, please do email me at:  [email protected]

Many thanks


----------

